# dinaratnan



## niernier

I perfectly understand Tagalog but I have a little difficulty translating these sentences in English. In one of the previous threads, I have learned that verbatim translation doesn't work for dinaratnan(the object focus verb "to arrive" in present tense) so I got curious how to say the following Tagalog sentences in English with dinaratnan(and one other tense,the past tense nadatnan) in use.

1. Sinong *nadatnan *mo sa kanilang bahay?
_"Who did you nadatnan in their house?"_  What verb should be used here? Or should the English sentence be rephrased instead and be translated otherwise to _"Is there anyone home when you arrived?"_

2. *Nadatnan *ko siyang duguan at walang malay.
_"I found him bleeding and unconscious." _

3. *Dinaratnan *ka pa ba ng menstruation?
I have never asked a woman this before but..anyway just for the sake of learning.


----------



## verbalphantom

I would probably translate the first sentence.

"Who did you come across in their house?" (context ranging from break in enter to going to a family get together)
Or "Who was at their house?"(context being someone curious about who was there)
It's really the context and intent when it comes to translating that, stuff like that doesn't just get said randomly haha, so just think of the context and intent.



Depending on the context you can even use "find" like your second sentence.

I'm really new to Tagalog but I hope this helps.  I don't even know the definition to the second word.


----------



## DotterKat

1. Sinong *nadatnan *mo sa kanilang bahay?

In an ongoing conversation where this sentence might be used, the text could look like this:

"I went to his house yesterday."

"Sinong *nadatnan *mo sa kanilang bahay?"
>>> "Who did you see? _OR _Who was there? _OR _Who did you find? _OR _Was anybody home?"

2. *Nadatnan *ko siyang duguan at walang malay.
_"I found him bleeding and unconscious." 

>>> _(This is a perfect translation.)

3. *Dinaratnan *ka pa ba ng menstruation?

This is a common question in the medical field where I work, but asking it in other settings would be awkward if not unacceptable.  However, of course the context can render the question benign if not understandable.

In a hospital, one would simply ask (if the woman is still obviously in the reproductive years): "When were your last menses?" If the medical history is not gynecologically centered, one just asks "Are you having regular menses? _OR _Are your periods regular?"

The situation where your question would be asked is if one is in doubt whether or not the woman is still in her reproductive years (no longer young, but not quite old).
The question would be: "Are you still having menses? _OR _Are you still having your monthly periods?"

In settings other than a clinic or hospital this question will be very tricky, but I have encountered it in those settings. Depending on the company (among other doctors, medical professionals, family, close friends) and depending on why the question was broached (for instance, a young female family member is asking about lower abdominal pains), one could inquire: "Could you be having your monthlies? _OR _Are you having your period right now?"
Again, depending on the company involved, there are many euphemisms for the menstrual cycle (too many to list here). More of the benign ones would go along the lines of "Are you having your monthly visitor? _OR _(with a bit of humor injected)Is the red brigade marching _OR _Is it the march of the red brigade?"

I cannot overemphasize that this a line of inquiry best left to medical professionals, in a medical setting or perhaps among very close family members (mother to daughter).


----------



## niernier

Thank you very much for all the replies. I'm not familiar with the phrase "march of the red brigade" so I am also grateful that Dotterkat contributed that one. 

I'm still curious though. How about if in a hypothetical situation one answers the question "Dinaratnan ka pa ba ng menstruation" with something along the lines of "Two months na akong hindi dinaratnan ng period ko." How do you say that in English? I'm basically looking for a verb that could directly be associated with dinaratnan in this context. Could you say _"visited"_ in this case? Like, _"I haven't been visited by my period for two months already"_.


----------



## DotterKat

There is a funny commercial about a feminine hygiene product showing "Mother Nature" bringing her monthly gift to women at some inconvenient time -- one is on a date, another on vacation. You could use "visited by" in this context, as in:

"Mother Nature hasn't *visited* me for two months!"

_OR

_"I haven't *encountered *Mother Nature and her precious gift for two months!"

Other than *visit *or *encounter*, I can't think of another word right now that could come close in meaning to "dinaratnan", in the sense that you want it.


----------



## royen

The basic verb form is dumating which means to arrive but if you shift the focus of the action to the person who is waiting, then the correct form of the verb to use is dinatingan or in shortened form dinatnan. For example, Dinatnan ko silang naghihintay sa akin sa bahay means I found them waiting for me at the house. Dinadatingan or dinaratingan is the present tense form of the verb which is shortened to dinaratnan. For example, Mapapalad and mga taong dinaratnan ng grasya ng Diyos means Lucky are the people who receive the grace of God.


----------



## mataripis

niernier said:


> I perfectly understand Tagalog but I have a little difficulty translating these sentences in English. In one of the previous threads, I have learned that verbatim translation doesn't work for dinaratnan(the object focus verb "to arrive" in present tense) so I got curious how to say the following Tagalog sentences in English with dinaratnan(and one other tense,the past tense nadatnan) in use.
> 
> 1. Sinong *nadatnan *mo sa kanilang bahay?
> _"Who did you nadatnan in their house?"_  What verb should be used here? Or should the English sentence be rephrased instead and be translated otherwise to _"Is there anyone home when you arrived?"_
> 
> 2. *Nadatnan *ko siyang duguan at walang malay.
> _"I found him bleeding and unconscious." _
> 
> 3. *Dinaratnan *ka pa ba ng menstruation?
> I have never asked a woman this before but..anyway just for the sake of learning.


 "Datnan" has root word "Dati" meaning former or previous or ex / or from word "Dating" meaning "Arrive". the closest english word for "Datnan"  is "to see" or "Find" or "witness".


----------

